# Hand-made copper Moscow Mule vodka shot cup



## Gobbler Down (Oct 18, 2016)

Made my first ever copper cup!  I think I'm hooked!  For those of you that are knowledgeable about lead free silver solder... is it alcohol safe or do I need to coat the inside with a food grade coating?  Thanks
for your help in advance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2016)

Don't know about alcohol safe, but admire your work.


----------



## Gobbler Down (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know about alcohol safe, but admire your work.


Thank you


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Im about 99% positive its alcohol safe.  Hasn't killed me yet anyway.


----------



## IFLY4U (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice. You have some serious artistic skills.
Gary


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 27, 2016)

I mist this till now.
Very cool work right there.
Of corse your eye and mine see things in a similar manner I think


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow.  How did I miss  this


----------



## bigelow (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## Gobbler Down (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for all of the wonderful comments!


----------

